# Breeding 2 RB's



## ''*Samson*113*'' (May 28, 2004)

please, I need advice,.. I have 2 Red Bellied Piranhas in a 72 U.S gal tank, it's about 4 feet long 18 inches wide (it's a nice tank) anyway,.. my fish are both very nice also,.. the male being the smallest is roughlly about 6 inches long and the female being about 8 1/2 the beautifull fish I love them dearlly..
I've only had them a short while, (3 months) but I would love some tips on breeding only a pair, I've heard of people Breeding two, In a tank of several, but I've never heard of two breeding alone in a tank,.. I feed them feeders and worms and other Pet store variaty fish, they love to eat,..(only when the Lights are off though) ... so please gimme some advice I really, need it....


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

that's a dope picture, sorry i cant help you though.


----------



## ''*Samson*113*'' (May 28, 2004)

Methuzela said:


> that's a dope picture, sorry i cant help you though.


 thanks man,... just took it an hour ago...


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

as far as I know, there is absoultely no way of knowing the sex of the fish apart from when they breed, taking dna test, or doing surgery...

just because one is bigger won't mean that it is male..

if you want them to breed, do a search. there is tons of info here about it.
I think what I read is that you should get like 5 RBP's in a tank, and wait for 2 of them to get it on.

oh ya..I think there are some articles under the 'information' tab at the top


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

also.. they wont breed until they are mature, and have changed colour to black.

btw where are you located?


----------



## ''*Samson*113*'' (May 28, 2004)

P-Power said:


> also.. they wont breed until they are mature, and have changed colour to black.
> 
> btw where are you located?


 I am located in Canada... Nova Scotia , is that what you mean?....
you think 5, will do it...
do you think 72gal is enough,..
cause it cost me a fortune....
like 400 bucks... plus 100 for the filter,..
so I'm trying to save as much as possible


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

ya.. its definetaly big enough.
but your chances of breeding may be next to none with only 2 piranhas.
I have 6 in my tank (75 gall), so 5 should be no problem at all.
also, try to get RBP's from different places, because if they all come from the same batch, then they could be siblings..


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

P-Power said:


> ya.. its definetaly big enough.
> but your chances of breeding may be next to none with only 2 piranhas.
> I have 6 in my tank (75 gall), so 5 should be no problem at all.
> also, try to get RBP's from different places, because if they all come from the same batch, then they could be siblings..










yep , u might also want to pm NIKE , he runs the piranha breeding team, he will tell u exactly wut to do , or give u the info/website were u can read how to do it.


----------



## aWhITExbOYz (Jun 4, 2004)

From what ive heard its real hard, but one definate thing is temp. is a big deal, and i think u have to do some current thing to stimulate the spawning up river deal.. shoot, i guess go with the nike guy.. GL post pics if u get it to work..!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

P-Power said:


> as far as I know, there is absoultely no way of knowing the sex of the fish apart from when they breed, taking dna test, or doing surgery...
> 
> just because one is bigger won't mean that it is male..
> 
> ...


Good Advice P-Power!









Nice pic.


----------

